# [solved]cups druckt nicht mehr seit update(samsung clp510n)

## artbody

cups druckt nicht mehr

immer die selbe Sch* mit diesem verreckten Cups & samsungs cpl 510

nur diesmal hängt es nicht m ppd file und ähnlichem 

```

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /printers/clp510?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 19249

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19249)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] cupsdSendCommand: 8 file=9

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST /printers/clp510 HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] Print-Job ipp://localhost:631/printers/clp510

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] add_job: requesting-user-name="root"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Adding start banner page "none".

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Adding end banner page "none".

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] File of type application/postscript queued by "root".

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] hold_until=0

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] job-sheets=none,none

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] banner_page = 0

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] argv[0]="clp510"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] argv[1]="283"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] argv[2]="root"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] argv[4]="1"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:c0222bf4-5960-3751-64c3-cf465e2d481b"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00283-001"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@localhost"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.3.8"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[17]="LANG=de_DE.UTF8"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/clp510.ppd"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=ipp://192.168.2.20"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[22]="PRINTER=clp510"

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/clp510"

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19251)

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc (PID 19252)

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/ipp (PID 19253)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] Discarding unused job-state-changed event...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] PID 19249 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Page = 595x842; 12,12 to 582,830

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%Pages: 1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.3

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Apple Inc.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%CreationDate: D:20070606214000+0500

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%Title: Test Page

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] %%EndComments

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Copying page 1...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] pagew = 570.0, pagel = 817.0

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] PageLeft = 12.5, PageRight = 582.5

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] PageTop = 829.5, PageBottom = 12.5

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Wrote 1 pages...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] PID 19251 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] ExecProgramV: '/usr/lib64/cups/filter/pscms' '/usr/share/cups/model/samsung/cms/CLP-510cms' '/usr/share/cups/model/samsung/cms/CLP-510cms2' 

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Child PID for /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pscms is 19254

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] ExecProgramV: 'gs' '-dNOPAUSE' '-dBATCH' '-dSAFER' '-q' '-sOutputFile=-' '-sDEVICE=bitcmyk' '-r600x600' '-dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=595' '-dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=842' '-dFIXEDMEDIA' '-' 

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] Child PID for gs is 19255

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:16 +0100] [Job 283] pscms: Creator value = 1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /printers/clp510 HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 19256

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19256)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdSendCommand: 8 file=9

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x625a80, printer="clp510")

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/clp510

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/clp510

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

.....

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:18 +0100] PID 19256 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:20 +0100] [Job 283] 1 files to send in job...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:20 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:20 +0100] PID 19252 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungsplc) exited with no errors.

W [09/Nov/2008:19:10:20 +0100] [Job 283] Wiederherstellbar: Der Netzwerk-Host „192.168.2.20“ ist beschäftigt, erneuter Versuch in 5 Sekunden …

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:20 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

W [09/Nov/2008:19:10:25 +0100] [Job 283] Wiederherstellbar: Der Netzwerk-Host „192.168.2.20“ ist beschäftigt, erneuter Versuch in 10 Sekunden …

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:25 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /printers/clp510 HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 19260

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19260)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdSendCommand: 8 file=9

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x625a80, printer="clp510")

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/clp510

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:28 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

..

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:29 +0100] cupsdSendError: 8 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:29 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:29 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:29 +0100] cupsdSendError: 8 code=304 (Not Modified)

W [09/Nov/2008:19:10:35 +0100] [Job 283] Wiederherstellbar: Der Netzwerk-Host „192.168.2.20“ ist beschäftigt, erneuter Versuch in 15 Sekunden …

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:35 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /printers/clp510 HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 19265

I [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19265)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdSendCommand: 8 file=9

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 11 from localhost (Domain)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] CUPS-Get-Default

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/clp510

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x625a80, printer="clp510")

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 11 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/clp510

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 11 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] PID 19265 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] [CGI] lang="de_DE.UTF8", locale="/de_DE"...

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdSendError: 8 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Nov/2008:19:10:39 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1

```

er setzt den Drucher hier auf unerreichbar

```

..W [09/Nov/2008:19:10:25 +0100] [Job 283] Wiederherstellbar: Der Netzwerk-Host „192.168.2.20“ ist beschäftigt, erneuter Versuch in 10 Sekunden …
```

weiß da zufällig jemand noch ein tipp

----------

## artbody

Also ich hab nochmals die Treiber & cups nochmal installiert

```

emerge --sync 

emerge -uavDN world

emerge cups 

emerge net-print/splix

Treiberpacket von samsung

revdep-rebuild
```

Drucker via http://localhost:631/admin

installiert

```
Beschreibung: clp510

Ort: clp510

Marke und Modell: Samsung CLP-510 Series (SPL-C)

Druckerstatus: frei, Aufträge akzeptieren, publiziert.

Geräte URI: ipp://192.168.2.20
```

Testseite drucken 

```
"Wiederherstellbar: Der Netzwerk-Host „192.168.2.20“ ist beschäftigt, erneuter Versuch in 10 Sekunden …"
```

Anmerkung:

Der Drucker hat hier seither fast 2 Jahre funktioniert

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## artbody

 :Very Happy:  ok Drucker druckt wieder

 :Rolling Eyes:  Grund der Panne unbekannt

----------

